# Working Line dogs?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

First off they are just drop dead gorgeous, but all GSDs are.lol. I have been reading threads abou the working lines and seeing what owners of dogs from these lines are like and such.

Well my main concern and question is are working line GSDs really too much dog? Or does it depend what exact lines you want such as DDR, Czech, West or East German? Does it also depend on what you want in your dog such as temparment, and drive?

I know they can be great companions no matter what. But are they really too much dog? I know they are not good for first time GSD owners. 

Basically, are they really too much dog, or does it depend on who is the breeder, the dog's parents, and what you want to do with the dog, and what you want in a dog?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

First I don't think 'all' of the working lines are 'to much dog'. It depends on ALOT of things.

What may be "to much dog" for you, may be a piece of cake for me 

I think, if a potential owner has a clear picture of what type of dog they want to live with, and they find a good breeder who can peg their puppies, you can find the perfect dog for you. 

If one 'thinks' they know what they want, and isn't realistic , they can end up getting matched with a dog they may not want to live with.

My girl is alotta dog, she has her quirks, she is an energizer bunny that will do whatever you want to do, from morning till nite if you ask her. I don't think she would do well in a home who wants to take her for a walk a couple times a day and expects her to 'hang' out the rest of the time. Whether it's physical or mental activity, she wants 'in' on it. She can be pushy and demanding but I like this kinda dog Yet, she'll settle nicely when enough is enough for me

So, in the end, sure some are to much for the average joe who wants a couch potatoe, walking companion, but there are some out there that adapt very well to that type of lifestyle..key is being realistic about what you want to live with, because in the long run, you have to be able to LIVE with a dog everything else is icing on the cake Hope that makes sense


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't like to look at this as is it too much dog, but rather am I enough of an owner? 

My first dog (not my first GSD, my first dog EVER) was a West German Workingline Shepherd. No problems. He is my Baby. Perfect in just about every way I could hope for in my first dog. But I knew I wanted a dog that I could DO something with. I knew I had the time. We started in SchH, we trained once or twice a week at club and then daily at home. 

That's not to say it's easy. I think some people who have had dogs before that were nice easy dogs are very overwhelmed by their working line puppies. The bite, they're busy, they get into all kinds of things, they don't always like to be cuddled because they're so busy. This is hard on a lot of people. I think this is where there are problems. Expectations do not match the reality. 

I think the average pet owner wants a dog that lays around, has reasonable manners, gives affection when they want it, maybe plays when they want to, and that's about it. Working lines need more mental stimulation and that doesn't have to be SchH- advanced OB, rally, agility, are all good activities. But training has to happen often. 

But too much dog? I don't think so. You don't want a dog with poor temperament or no drive (cause then you don't really want a GSD IMO). 

If you've given thought to the energy/training requirement and feel OK about that, I think the only time you end up with a dog that is "too much" is when you get a dog that is very dominant and rank driven. That's when you can have problems if your skill as a handler does not match the dog's desire to be top dog. And I've seen this in a number of breeds...not just GSDs.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input, it really cleared somethings up fr me.

Are some lines harder to handle than others? Like is a GSD from DDR lines harder to handle than one from West German Working lines? Or does it depend on the breeder and what the potential puppy buyer wants?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

JK your first line said it much better than I ) and to further state, if "one" is a wimp, 'one' could be in for a big surprise with a gsd

Jessie, I can't blame 'lines' for being harder to handle than others, I would rather base it on individual dogs.

Most of my previous GSD's were DDR dogs, Masi is 1/2 DDR, and honestly, I find them to be easy biddable trainers, definately slow maturers, maybe at times a little stubborn, but nothing I couldn't live with.. Maybe I"ve been lucky?

I don't really know a thing about WL lines, as my preference has always been ddr/czech and that's what I've stuck with)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think some people are too hypnotized by their beauty and then don't realize what they got themselves into until its too late!

They are worth all the time and energy and are worth showing off.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

jessie your exactly correct,,they "see" a beautiful dog or cute puppy, and fall in love (who can help it?) and end up with Cujo)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

And then they end up in shelters.=( There was a beautiful Red sable boy at my shelter looked like working lines but I wasn't sure. Total beauty thought I was jealous of whoever adopted him.lol.

How they heck do they handle the heat with those dark coats especially when they are out working? But I guess they don't care as long as they are getting out and having fun.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is pretty dark basically black in coloring tho sable. When she was a young puppy she really didn't like the 'sun',,I could tell she would seek out shade, as she's matured, heck it could be 110 degrees on smoldering blacktop and that dog would STILL want to chase her frisbee or do 'whatever'...Dodge on the other hand, my black boy, never cared for the hot hot temps, and kinda wilted 

Some dogs, nothing phases them, 50 below, 110 above, they don't care..


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

We are having heat advisories and Tanner doesn't like it, and neither does Molly. I tried to go in the evening or play with them indoors til the evening comes then I take them on a long walk when its al cool out, but even our nights have been in the 80's.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Masi is pretty dark basically black in coloring tho sable. When she was a young puppy she really didn't like the 'sun',,I could tell she would seek out shade, as she's matured, heck it could be 110 degrees on smoldering blacktop and that dog would STILL want to chase her frisbee or do 'whatever'...Dodge on the other hand, my black boy, never cared for the hot hot temps, and kinda wilted
> 
> Some dogs, nothing phases them, 50 below, 110 above, they don't care..


That has also been my experience here in hot humid Florida. As puppies they didn't much care for the sun. With maturity they get over it because working/playing is more important. They're a little flat and tire more easily in the heat...but they still keep going as long as the game goes. 

And I agree. I don't think you can pick lines that are easier than others and I really don't think you can even pick a litter. It's the individual puppy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some, yes, others, no. My pure working line was "not enough" dog!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe comes from working lines and is just enough dog for me. She definitely needs a ton of exercise and stimulation or she'll chew and ravage who and whatever is in her path. However, given 2-3 30-60 min. walks/runs a day and 2-3 15 min. training sessions she tends to be pretty manageable though she is just now entering the butt head stage and forgetting who is boss in our camp We play a ton between training and runs in the house as well and usually when I settle for the evening she'll settle too unless I put on my shoes to take out the trash and then it's on all over again. Basically she'll go go go if I go and not stop until I do.

I don't think this is just a working line thing though. Other pups in her liter were extremely high drive with others being more mellow- she was in the middle. Every litter I see has the few crazies, few lazies, and a couple who could go either way.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My dogs that have DDR lines show natural suspicion, backed up by aggression. For my lifestyle, that is fine. But for someone who wants a friendly dog, one who will let people in the yard for example, it would be a mess.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance, I though if I did plan on getting a working line GSD I wouldn't be able to handle it. I think I will be ok.lol. The more I keep reading about them the more I want one!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When we got Mauser I asked Trish about his level of drive. She said he was pretty middle of the road.

To me he got the PERFECT amount of drive for me! He can go go go all day either chasing the ball, swimming or lure coursing. 

Once inside the house he's mainly a furry rug. 

On days when the weather is crappy or I'm feeling crappy I know he won't explode because I don't take him out for hours of exercise.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I will keep my dog busy, beaches, bike rides, hiking trails, nice walks around the neighborhood. I think a dog with medium drive or right in the middle would be good for me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zena was my west german working lines girl and she was just awesome. Again, i'm jealous that my inlaws are keeping her for the rest of her life but the humidity (hubby's navy so kinda stuck with water) where we are was just too much for her to handle. No matter what we did, she kept getting ear infections. Anyway back to what i was saying, she was pretty medium on drive. outside she could go until she literally dropped and a couple minutes later she was back up again but inside as said above, think furry rug. One of the laziest dogs ever inside. Our current girl is east german lines and she's actually the laziest working line i've ever encountered. She could go and go but she'd rather just take a short walk and then come home and lay around and do nothing all day. Would i prefer if she had "more"? yeah i would. Is she perfect the way she is? Yes. Was Zena perfect? Yes. Both are great with my kids and both were 100% attached to me. Figure out what you want in regards to drives and you're good. My dogs actually adapted to me and my activity level but i know more dogs wont be like that. Have i had dogs that were "too much dog for me"? yeah... once. I'll admit it. The cute factor won me over. But i adapted! To make life pleasant for everyone involved, my "too much dog" turned into "just the right amount of dog" when we figured out what worked for us. Treats, training, a couple walks a day and her given the command to "guard" or "protect" the house/family when we left to go to dinner or something and she was good. We adjusted together. Like i said, it doesnt always work that way but sometimes you get lucky if you misjudge what you want.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay i'm gonna rephrase that last line i said above. Sometimes you get lucky EVEN IF you misjudge what you want.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

Duke is working line Czech gsd what I do is take him everywhere with me work, vacation,and when. I'm home he is in the house with me and my family he sleeps with us socialize him or her key with working lines and exercises!


----------

